# BC May have BUD but the Canauks aint got shit on the Sharks



## imasmoker420 (May 3, 2013)

GO SHARKS TIED DAT SHIET UP WIT LIKE 50 seconds left damn


----------



## SBR (May 3, 2013)

go habs go


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

Sharks got lucky tonight.


----------



## Antonio223 (Jun 15, 2013)

they had that little tiff on the second opening, and sergio piped up about it. then they requested competition about it. his response: "well, i'm not amazed that he's stressing about something" i nearly pooped my trousers when he said that. not really the factor to do in a gentleman's activity, but crazy as terrible.


----------

